# Houston Social Phobics Anonymous



## turingmachine (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Houston Social Phobics Anonymous is still active? I tried to email, but it bounced.


----------



## sean7phil (Jul 6, 2009)

There is not currently an approved Houston Social Phobics Anonymous group, although one may be forming soon.

You can get more info by contacting the national Social Phobics Anonymous (now also called Social Anxiety Anonymous) Headquarters-- www.healsocialanxiety.com

They also have an email at [email protected]

Good luck!


----------



## sean7phil (Jul 6, 2009)

SPA now has a contact person in Houston. Feel free to email or call if still interested.


----------



## sean7phil (Jul 6, 2009)

SPA now has a contact person in Houston. Feel free to email or call if still interested. 

Best, John


----------

